# CX PRO Avail in Maryland



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

I posted this in the Maryland discussion, but realized that is only available to members. If this sort of post is not appropriate here, I apologize.

Ballard Enterprises in Anne Arundel County,MD has Cx Pro for sale. Link for an online order is below. They do not have the ability to ship orders. Local pick up only.

I understand from the owner that if the demand is high enough, he will stock other Carbon Earth Products such as XGRN. This first pallet is a test to determine demand.

Please check out the link below.

http://squareup.com/store/ballardscountrygardens


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks. Do they carry XGRN?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Naidu said:


> Thanks. Do they carry XGRN?





Pemt13 said:


> *I understand from the owner that if the demand is high enough, he will stock other Carbon Earth Products such as XGRN. This first pallet is a test to determine demand. *


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Naidu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Do they carry XGRN?
> ...


Tim, owner of Ballard Enterprises, will carry whatever he can sell. He told me this week that he only sold 6 bags of CX to the public so there has not been a lot of interest apparently. He is using CX for his business. I am sure he would carry Xgrn if there was a demand for it from the public.

Email:

[email protected]


----------

